# X730 ??



## 99SRXMAN (Jan 22, 2017)

Up grading from a 2007 x304 to a 2014-15 x730 anything I should look out for looking at 54"hd deck also what advantage is there to the auto connect??THANKS..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 99SRXMAN,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

The X730 looks to be a very nice (and very expensive) machine. In reading comments on the internet, I see no negative remarks, although there are some petty complaints. Owners seem to really like the X730.

The V-Twin liquid cooled engine is a great feature. I have a 27 HP Kawasaki liquid cooled engine on my 777 Z-trac, which is 11 years old with no problems to date. I'm surprised they didn't go with a little diesel, probably adds too much cost to the bottom line

I blow out the radiator fins and screens after each mowing to remove dust and chaff/debris to prepare it for the next mowing. I also blow out the air filter element periodically, especially in dry dusty conditions. 

I also blow dust & debris off the deck to prevent accumulation. You will probably want to remove the belt/pulley covers, as grass accumulates under them and is difficult to blow out with compressed air, especially under the pulleys. You do not want to use water as it will flow into the pulley/spindle wells and cause rust/corrosion. 

If the auto-connect feature works as well as they advertise, that is a very nice feature. I have removed and re-installed a 60" deck a number of times on a Kubota, and it's a bit of a job, getting it all back together.


----------



## 99SRXMAN (Jan 22, 2017)

Well she found her forever home 2015 x730 50 hrs $7500.00 had to go out of state to get it as dealer's around here didn't want to sell ...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your JD X730 tractor. Looks good! Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Congrats on the John Deere tractor , who's the motor manufacturer on yours ,I got a ztrac 445 zero turn with a 25 horse Kawi motor


----------



## 99SRXMAN (Jan 22, 2017)

Also a 25 horse Kawi motor ..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great looking tractor !


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

99srxman what are the two wires hanging out the front of your tractor ? ????????? Now everyone can be green with envy of cause you have the biggest toy on the block , I know my nieghbors is cause my Deere is bigger and got more power then his . Think neighbor got a 40 or 38 inch zero turn from John Deere with 20 horse motor I got 54 inch deck with a 25 horse motor


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

nice machine, to bad it's not diesel...but hey, that's just me


----------



## 99SRXMAN (Jan 22, 2017)

z445guy said:


> 99srxman what are the two wires hanging out the front of your tractor ? ????????? Now everyone can be green with envy of cause you have the biggest toy on the block , I know my nieghbors is cause my Deere is bigger and got more power then his . Think neighbor got a 40 or 38 inch zero turn from John Deere with 20 horse motor I got 54 inch deck with a 25 horse motor


The two wires are from a battery tender as I won't be cutting any grass any time soon. spring still a few months out around here ...:globesnow


----------



## 99SRXMAN (Jan 22, 2017)

willys55 said:


> nice machine, to bad it's not diesel...but hey, that's just me


Thanks didn't really have a need for the diesel plus almost $10.000.00 for a lawn tractor is a little over the top imo...
:tractorsm


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Thats great i know i should get one had one on my quad till the tender itself got stolen


----------

